# A selection of recent drain photographs



## Jondoe_264 (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been a little lazy of late when it comes to doing anything much constructive with my photos from recent explores. Chances are I'll continue the trend. So I thought I'd at least share a few images for sharings sake. 




River Westbourne (Ranelagh sewer) upstream, 1800 canal culvert, in the vicinity of Little Venice.




River Westbourne middle-ish point, Mid level intercepting sewer drop off, vicinity of Hyde Park.




Upstream extremities of River Tyburn (King's Scholars' Pond Sewer), overflow chamber, in vicinity of Regent's Park. 




River Fleet (Fleet Sewer) around mid point, stepped corner, vicinity of Rosebery Avenue. 




River Fleet, mid point, modern weir chamber, vicinity of King's Cross.

Images should link to the relevant flickr page to view more info if you care to.

Thanks,

JD


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice sharing, JD. 
Cool pics as always. Cheers.


----------



## Bunk3r (Mar 21, 2009)

impressive set of pics


----------



## BigLoada (Mar 22, 2009)

Awesome stuff! Always great to see your photos dude


----------



## johno23 (Mar 23, 2009)

Some great pics thereLove the old brick engineering and skill as opposed to the more modern method of concrete pouring.They certainly knew how to build stuff in those days to last.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Mar 23, 2009)

Ditto, lovely shots. I'd love to get draining sometime


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 23, 2009)

Good stuff JD -these pics are mighty fine


----------



## King Al (Mar 23, 2009)

If these are your least constructive then I wouldn't worry about anything Pic 3 is particularly good


----------



## ThenewMendoza (Mar 24, 2009)

Superb! Your pictures always make drains look like they're lit by some unseen splendid light fairies. I need to get back underground, although a recent discovery in Stoke led to the worst culverts in the world, plastic/fibreglass drains do not make one lol. Bricks are where it's at...

M


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Mar 24, 2009)

ThenewMendoza said:


> I need to get back underground, although a recent discovery in Stoke led to the worst culverts in the world, plastic/fibreglass drains do not make one lol. Bricks are where it's at...
> 
> M



Ewwwww! Do they make ones draining companions LOL as you each take it in turn to fall on your ass due to slippery plastic pipe?


----------



## Zero (Mar 24, 2009)

Jondoe_264 said:


> Ewwwww! Do they make ones draining companions LOL as you each take it in turn to fall on your ass due to slippery plastic pipe?



Deep Ochre FTW


----------

